# Costa Rica 2017 recommendations please



## zerocylinders (Apr 25, 2016)

We are planning a family trip to Costa Rica in the early summer of 2017, for my son's senior year family trip.  I would like to find a nice resort (preferably a timeshare trade) that is at least comparable to the HGVC/Marriott timeshares that we usually vacation at, and I am leary of RCI due to a not so great experience at a so-called Gold Crown resort last year (plus the fact that I know very little about Costa Rica, except that is where my son has his heart set on for the trip). We will have at least 5-7 family members in our group, so we also need place that is large (3 bedroom or more).  

Aside from the quality of the resort/timeshare, we want to be within an hour of a good marina for deep sea fishing (the main reason our son chose Costa Rica is its reputation as a gamefishing world destination), and a similar distance from a good SCUBA dive boat location.  We also need the resort to have a nice sand beach that is walking distance from our resort (preferably the resort would be on the beach).  I will be taking off for fishing at least a few days with my son, so I also want a place where I can feel safe to leave my wife and young children alone, without a vehicle, while they hang out at the beach or shop.  

I would appreciate any recommendations on (1) best locations within Costa Rica given what we are looking for, and (2) recommended timeshares that I should focus on for trading.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 25, 2016)

Great post.

I don't have any info to provide but I'll be watching this thread.

I'm interested as well.


----------



## am1 (May 1, 2016)

Your son may actually be interested in staying in San Jose for a few days.  

You may be better off looking for non timeshare places.  An hour away is pretty far to go fishing.


----------



## zerocylinders (May 2, 2016)

am1 said:


> Your son may actually be interested in staying in San Jose for a few days.
> 
> You may be better off looking for non timeshare places.  An hour away is pretty far to go fishing.



We have to have a place on the beach.  When we go away to fish, I don't want my wife and smaller children stuck without a vehicle and nowhere to go.  Almost anywhere we go a long drive to the marina is required for deep sea fishing (along with waking up at 3am).  Part of the joys of deep sea fishing I guess, not a big deal.  Being close to the beach IS a big deal.  Looking at the map, San Jose seems to be a very long multi-day walk to the beach (over a mountain range?) so that is probably not possible.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2016)

Methinks I'd be searching www.vrbo.com or homeaway (same-o) for renting from a private owner.

Jim


----------



## ronandjoan (May 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Methinks I'd be searching www.vrbo.com or homeaway (same-o) for renting from a private owner.
> 
> Jim



Agree totally.
San Jose, according to our vrbo owners there-  US citizens who lives there now-- San Jose is just a big city and he suggested we not even think of going there.

We were in Samara, a tiny village on the west coast and it was the best vacation we have ever had -- notwithstanding that we have been timesharing full time for 7 years....

I would certainly suggest finding the area you know there is the fishing and beach you want and then searching vrbo or maybe even airbnb


----------



## am1 (May 2, 2016)

zerocylinders said:


> We have to have a place on the beach.  When we go away to fish, I don't want my wife and smaller children stuck without a vehicle and nowhere to go.  Almost anywhere we go a long drive to the marina is required for deep sea fishing (along with waking up at 3am).  Part of the joys of deep sea fishing I guess, not a big deal.  Being close to the beach IS a big deal.  Looking at the map, San Jose seems to be a very long multi-day walk to the beach (over a mountain range?) so that is probably not possible.



Just a few days before or after staying at the beach.


----------



## HudsHut (May 3, 2016)

Interval:
The Residence Club at Segovia
Playas del Coco, Guanacaste, Costa Rica
RUC 
has 2 & 3 bedroom units, but the 3br max is 6

I have not seen this one appear as available on II, but could have matched behind the scenes.

RCI:
Breeze Private Residences Club (#D930)
Carrillo, GUANACASTE   Costa Rica 
www.breezecostarica.com
www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=D930

There are currently 1 br units available for 2017. They deposited many weeks earlier in the year.

Quite a bit of info here:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221369


----------



## Helios (Jun 30, 2016)

am1 said:


> Your son may actually be interested in staying in San Jose for a few days.
> 
> You may be better off looking for non timeshare places.  An hour away is pretty far to go fishing.



I agree with this.  I would recommend Four Seasons, Andaz Peninsula Papagayo, and Westin Playa de Conchal in that order of preference and highest to lowest...


----------



## Pat H (Jul 1, 2016)

moto x said:


> I agree with this.  I would recommend Four Seasons, Andaz Peninsula Papagayo, and Westin Playa de Conchal in that order of preference and highest to lowest...



The Westin only has 15 timeshare units so it's very difficult to get into.


----------



## Helios (Jul 2, 2016)

Pat H said:


> The Westin only has 15 timeshare units so it's very difficult to get into.



To clarify, the locations I listed are hotels.  

The Westin Playa Del Conchal manages the TS units and they aren't part of the old Starwood network.  They were old paradisus units, I believe.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2016)

moto x said:


> To clarify, the locations I listed are hotels.
> 
> The Westin Playa Del Conchal manages the TS units and they aren't part of the old Starwood network.  They were old paradisus units, I believe.



They were part of the Melia group.


----------

